# Postponed - 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks like this year we are going to have our microskiff.com bash in the marsh! We need your input for location/time. Speak up!

If you have a company interested in helping out and offering up some free giveaways please contact us at [email protected]

Thank you!
Management


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

Sorry, should have been more specific. LA Marsh. 

See topic http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1291822500


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

We need to organize this asap.
That way I can make sure to save up the funds needed for this.
How many days will it be?
I checked Google and it should be somewhere around 18 hour drive give or take for me down here in Miami.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

I will not be missing this one! Here are some thoughts from a local who strictly sight fishes.

With regards to an April / Spring event.
The good:
Crawfish season will be in full swing. Trout will be waking up from winter. The warmer weather/water returns. Redfish will be on the flats (they always are). Southerly winds will bring more water back into the marsh.

The bad: 
As a general rule, February, March, April and early May is our windy season. This coincides with snow melt run off from our neighbors to the north which eventually empties into the gulf from the Atchafalaya, Miss. River, and various river diversions (Davis pond & Caernarvon). You can expect dirty water around the coast this time of year. No-See-ums will be in a FULL force too. 

Spring would be my last pick for a get together, unless we're talking about mid to late May when the winds let up some (can still be bad though). My first pick is October through mid November. 

Either way, I will be there! Good luck to who ever is putting this thing together. I will offer my crawfish boiling services regardless.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

Thank you. microskiff.com staff will facilitate event planning based on member input.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

My vote: 

Hwy 1 corridor...Grand Isle or Leeville (microskiffer's paradise)
pick a time between October 15-November 15

-Trout will be going nuts...Bull reds will be showing up...Clear water around the coast...More days to fish between cold fronts (when compared to winter time). Plenty of accommodations in and around Leeville, Fourchon and Grand Isle


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

That's almost a year away, we need to do this sooner, like april, may, june time frame.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

what's the rush?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

Tidewater has a good plan; I’ve heard good things about that area around Leeville, LA. It depends on when you guys want to come up. As far as location, I have fished most of S.E. LA and my favorites are Delacroix and Biloxi Marsh.

If you like to strictly sight fish and fly fish, Tidewater is correct in that the fall, after the first few cold fronts hit, is the best time for multiple shots at large fish. If you plan the trip in spring it is generally very windy through the first week or two of May and the spring/summer water is more tannic so your are mostly blind casting in fishy looking areas and sight casting is relegated to v-wakes and tailing reds. 

I’m just throwing something out there

When
I’m thinking drive up Wed with fishing Thursday, Friday, Saturday and then making the trip back on Sunday. This will give three days for most and at least two days for those who can’t stay the full time. If you can stay longer, you could get to New Orleans in an hour or two from most of the best fishing locations. Sorry but it is hot by May, but no hotter that what many of you deal with most of the year. 
Possible dates: Wed. May 11-Sunday May 15th or Wed. May 18 – Sunday May 21st 

Where
I vote for Hopedale/Delecroix because:

1. I go there frequently and know what’s there
2. Protected Marsh everywhere for small skiffs
3. Decent lodging and facilities to meet/greet and boil some crawfish
4. About 1.5 hours west from MS/LA state line. About 15-16 hours from Miami.

I spoke to Jack at Sweetwater Marina this morning. He was interested in having us and said he works with large groups regularly (Redfish Tour, etc). Sweetwater Lodge (http://www.delacroixfishing.com/index.html) was built about a year ago and has 4 units capable of sleeping 6 people for $200 per night/unit. The place I usually stay, Destination Delacroix Lodge, is directly next door to Sweetwater. It is not as nice as Sweetwater, but he can sleep 15-20 people in bunk style accommodations for $50/nt pp. Both Capt. Fred and Capt. Jack will give you some guidance on where the fishing has been hot, how to navigate the marsh and these guys are both very friendly. With this arrangement we could have a central place to meet meet up and launch where we are staying. There are also camps and trailers to rent as well as other lodges in the area.

Last August I was down and met Tyler from Cast Away Customs and Willy Le when they were fishing in the area. They had a good trip and Willy wrote this article on Salty Shores about their trip. http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2010/08/05/destinations/delacroix-louisiana/
Down side is when you are in Delacroix there nothing to do but fish, eat, drink and talk about fishing. New Orleans is an hour away, so if you want to get in a trip in you could fish a half-day and fit it in or hit it coming or going.

Sorry for such a long post. I'm also cool with learning a new area, so if something better works out, I’m good with it and can help if needed.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

Down side is when you are in Delacroix there nothing to do but fish, eat, drink and talk about fishing. 

Not sure I would call that a "down side" 
I have always wanted to fish my own boat over there. This would be as good a chance as any. I vote Fall too.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

Wind will become an issue at the end of Feb and the sightfishing will slow down from there. My vote would be November, place doesn't matter as much to me.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

I would participate in the fall but May is prime time for Keys Tarpon which is where I'll be.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

If it will be in the fall, I say we have a mini rally down in Flamingo in the late Spring.
We get big schools of reds showing up on the shallow flats out front around  late May-June. 
And they stick around throughout the summer. 
Then some of you guys can see how our redfishing down here can sometimes be like bonefishing or sometimes worst than bonefishing. 
Extremely spooky reds in less than a foot of crystal clear water. 
Wide open flats of Florida Bay.
With Tarpon and Snook  amongst other species being around. 
Can make for great fishing.

Plus the winds start to die down around that time as well.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

A fall time period gives us more time to prepare. What location works for everyone?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

What about camping? To those people cant afford 200 a night at the hotel. I like camping over hotel for fishing/camping trip. Any place where we can camp?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

no camping in the delacroix/hopedale area. Grand Isle offers camping at the state park, which would be nice in the fall.

It's not 200 a person, but 200 per room which can sleep up to 6 folks I believe.

-We need a head count before deciding where to go. Delacroix hopedale will not offer nearly as many accomodations as leeville/fourchon/grand isle.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

there is a reason there arent any camp grounds in Delacroix, and they are Alligators and No see ums! There are some very nice accomadations at Sweetwater though!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

the last time i was at the state park in Grande Isle -they let me drive my rig truck/trailer right on the beach .i set up a tent right there . AWESOME!!
-dont know if this is still an option..
-anytide


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

I vote Delacroix area Summer or fall. Sweetwater does have some nice places to stay. I am in where ever yall decide to have it.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

I would like to change my vote to Delacroix! It would closer to everyone out east (& New Orleans!) and offer tons of marsh for everyone. Captain Jack and Ms. Cindy run a great operation at Sweetwater.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

I think there are some other places to stay in Delacroix too, I believe there are only 5 different rentals at sweetwater though. Each rental at sweetwater will accomodate 5-6 people, and is $200 a night. 

Has anyone thought about Pascagoula, MS as a possible place to have the bash? There are plenty of places to stay, like Shepard state park. There are also plenty of hotel accomodations and places to eat. I guess it would just depend on how many people decided to come.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

not to mention the fishing can be pretty good, some decent beaches on some of the islands, and.....there are casinos very close by!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

How many people participated in the last rally? Unless we are talking more than 50-60 people and plans are made in advance I really don't think lodging in Delacroix is an issue, nor will it break the bank. 

Just between Delecroix Destination Lodge (Capt. Freddie's) and Sweatwater (next door to each other) you could host 45-50 people for about $40-$50/head. I stayed at Sweetwater last Thursday night to check it out so I could bring some of my customers down this spring/summer. The rooms sleep 5 in separate beds, have two leather couches, flat panel TV's and stainless appliances. Freddie's is more "camp" like with bunk style beds, but it is fine as well. Freddie always finds somewhere to put me and a crew even when they have a tournament and most of the other places book up. 

They have several major redfish tournaments per year there and have plenty of places to stay, just not hotels. Most of the places are little cabins, camps and lodges. If things got tight on lodging there is the town of Chalmette about 20 min up the road. 

So, if the consensus is for Delecoix in the Fall...let's talk dates! 1st weekend in November anyone?








Sweetwater Lodge with ramp across the street!








The path to redfish paradise!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

The locations sounds good to me! Let's get a date on the calendar! Fall sometime?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

I'm liking late October. Maybe a Halloween'ish time frame?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

That would work for me!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

Sounds good to me Jan. And it is less than a 5 hour drive! ;D


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

That sounds fine with me


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

October 28th - 30th

Location Delecroix

Let's get the party started!

Can someone please check into a listing of accommodations? We need to decide a central location for the bash too.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

Voodoo Fest is that weekend in NOLA too!


----------



## Csmith (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

I'm going to try to make it but it will probably just be me coming from Central Texas. How are the accomidations going to work as far as the bunk rooms if it just one of us? Sounds like it will be a blast.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

We are interested , how many hour drive would that be from Jax Fl. area? SBChicken (Mark)are you thinking of going? ,,,,anyone else from NE Fl.?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

It's about 9 hours from Jacksonville, 16 from West Palm Beach, 11 from Tampa and 6 hours from Houston.

River Rat -I'll be solo and plan to split a room with someone(s) so no worries about finding a place.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

So I was just wondering when and where it was going to be I was thinking of going and need more info


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*



> So I was just wondering when and where it was going to be I was thinking of going and need more info


October 28th - 30th

Location Delecroix, LA


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

Thanks for the info


----------



## OB_One1 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*



> October 28th - 30th
> 
> Location Delecroix
> 
> ...


Count me in.  I'll be coming from Pensacola.  I'll need a place to stay.  Is this saltwater? I'll need a non residence fishing license, won't I?
Regards and let the party begin.
OB


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*



> > October 28th - 30th
> >
> > Location Delecroix
> >
> ...


good question. You will need to purchase a basic fishing license in addition to the saltwater license. 

Has anyone contacted Sweetwater marina about hosting the marsh bash?


----------



## einge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.*

whats the deal on this rig? I am interested in coming over from Mobile. I read through the thread but im not sure if anyone ever nailed anything down for certain.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Unfortunately I have to postpone the event. Sorry everyone.


----------

